

Poland has the world’s best programmers – and here’s proof - misiekfraczek
http://www.web.gov.pl/eng/news/671_4509.html

======
ramon
Nice, way to go Poland :).

~~~
misiekfraczek
yes, actually polish developers are one of the best!

